# Largest 2013 Onion Contest



## Meadowlark

Not sure how to do this...and looking for help/suggestions. First off, need a sticky, moderators please. 

It could be fun to have a 2cool garden forum largest onion contest. Only specific rules I can think of would be:

1) has to be 2013 harvest
2) has to be home grown
3) required to have picture with scales showing

Prizes...need suggestions...maybe just bragging rights this first year, but I'd put up some $ for prize money, but of course I also want to play so that would be conflict of interest. 

Any 2cool garden sponsers or others interested? 

Just looking to have some fun with it. 

If interested post your thoughts and entries. 

I'll start off with one(but this isn't my official entry because I have three other larger onions still in the ground):


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Dammit, I just pulled all mine!!!


----------



## Rubberback

Shouldn't we weigh it after its cured with no green or whiskers just like you would buy it at the store. I mean I can't sell it till I cut all the junk off. We can do tomatoes nexts. Sounds like fun. A prize would be nice.


----------



## whistech

I'll play. I don't think I will win, but it will be fun anyway. My biggest onion is still in the garden.


----------



## Meadowlark

whistech said:


> I'll play. I don't think I will win, but it will be fun anyway. My biggest onion is still in the garden.


Great!! The more the better.

I'll be sending you some walking onion sets soon...they look ready to go.


----------



## Meadowlark

Rubberback said:


> Shouldn't we weigh it after its cured with no green or whiskers just like you would buy it at the store. I mean I can't sell it till I cut all the junk off. We can do tomatoes nexts. Sounds like fun. A prize would be nice.


Guess I'd rather see them right when they come out of the ground...that way there's no doubt about them being store bought, but I'm not hung up on that and more interested in just seeing what everyone has. I hope folks will post up some big ole onions.


----------



## Meadowlark

Mikeyhunts said:


> Dammit, I just pulled all mine!!!


Just pick out a big one and post it up...the more the better.


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> Guess I'd rather see them right when they come out of the ground...that way there's no doubt about them being store bought, but I'm not hung up on that and more interested in just seeing what everyone has. I hope folks will post up some big ole onions.


Ok , I'll pick my entry tomorrow. I don't have that type of scale. But I'll put it on the scale & take the picture.


----------



## Danny O

Nothing to brag about this year, but here is our crop.


----------



## Rubberback

Nice harvest I'd be braggin.


----------



## Rubberback

I'm going with this one :


----------



## Meadowlark

Danny O said:


> Nothing to brag about this year, but here is our crop.
> 
> View attachment 614889


Excellent crop Danny O. Some great eating onions there.


----------



## Meadowlark

Rubberback said:


> I'm going with this one :


WOW!! Awesome onion RB. You know I've never weighed onions before and really had no idea how much the larger ones might go...but 2.2 pounds is a lot of onion.

I got one on the way....don't know what it will be, but will be close.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice onion, congrats!


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> WOW!! Awesome onion RB. You know I've never weighed onions before and really had no idea how much the larger ones might go...but 2.2 pounds is a lot of onion.
> 
> I got one on the way....don't know what it will be, but will be close.


I have about 20 that size!!! I'll post a picture. I just grabbed the biggest looking one. That doesn't necessarly mean its the heaviest. But thats cool. I sell my stuff here at the farm & I go to the farmers market in Navasota. I love growing big onions & big maters. People don't like to buy big squash, cukes , or okra. I can a lot & sell the rest. Guess, I'm like blue bell sell all I can & eat the rest.


----------



## whistech

Danny O, that crop is something to brag about. And I bet they sure taste good with the fish your wife catches.


----------



## alh942

*A good Year for me*

I will have to get a weight on my biggest and see if i have a chance.. I pulled probaly 5 or 600lbs..


----------



## Jdejay02

I like the idea. My wife hates onions so I don't grow those. I would however be down to compete on other fruits and veggies. It sounds really fun. Would hydro/aquaponics be allowed to compete? Or do I need to actually get dirt on my hands and pull weeds? Lol


----------



## Rubberback

alh942 said:


> I will have to get a weight on my biggest and see if i have a chance.. I pulled probaly 5 or 600lbs..
> View attachment 615289


Nice haul!! I did about 300 lbs but I hung all mine up to cure. It was an all day event. How do you cure yours ? I was always under the assumption not to have them touching each other while curing & letting air flow between them. Mine hang in my barn a few weeks then I cut the tops off & whiskers & put them in a potatoe sac. I'd love to learn a faster way.
Almost forgot when I pull them I leave them in the garden for a few hours & let the hot sun dry them some. Then take them to the barn.


----------



## alh942

I usually have no problem storing them on bread crates. hopefully I won't have all that many in a week or so.


----------



## Rubberback

alh942 said:


> I usually have no problem storing them on bread crates. hopefully I won't have all that many in a week or so.


I need to get some of those crates. Where did you get yours ? They would be great for potatoes also.


----------



## Meadowlark

alh942 said:


> I usually have no problem storing them on bread crates. hopefully I won't have all that many in a week or so.


Outstanding harvest!!

I'm curious...how long do you normally store your onions on those crates?

Like RB, I normally store mine(w/tops attached) after curing a couple of days, but this year just don't have enough room( about 250 pounds of onions).

I'll weigh my big girl and post up...but RB's 2.2 pounds looks like it may have me beat.


----------



## Rubberback

Nice harvest ML!! I took some pictures of all my big ones but for some reason it won't post them. I spent the entire day hanging them in the barn. That was my second time hanging onions. My barn is full.
I looked at my potatoes they looked small but I stuggled with them from the get go. Guess, I'll pull them & plant some more okra. I've got some okra planted but I'm gonna plant some red okra for something different.


----------



## Meadowlark

:fireworksDrum roll please...

This big girl came in at 2.68 pounds(weighed on certified scales accepted by TP&W for state fish records) ....more than I expected. 

She should make some great hamburgers:cheers:


----------



## chuck leaman

Come up with a contest and I will take care of the prize. How's a dove hunt sound?


----------



## Johnny9

Dove hunt for 3 sounds great. I'm in


----------



## Rubberback

Good job Lark !! I'll get ya back next year. I'm still picking them dang onions. Glad I planted a bunch of em. Make up for my sorry potatoe patch. I'm gonna let my potatoes grow a bit longer. I figured they would be small. After the replant. It gets cold on this hill I live on. 
My big concern now is my maters. I gotta get a bunch of them. I hope. I only got around 40 plants but last year was my banner year. I could of filled a boat with tomatoes. They were perfect. Looked like they were grown in a hot house but bigger & juicy. Big ol slicers. Will see.
My squash is rocking. I love this time of the year. Just picking & a grinning sitting on this sack of seeds. LOL!!


----------



## alh942

*I guess this is a Pearl oinion*

1lb. 10 oz is the best I can do, so maybe i can gut the doves for you guy's. This only my 3rd year to grow onions, i didn't have a clue it could be done in SE Texas. I started all of my sets from seeds I bought off the net, it was a breeze to get them started. The bread crates came from my Hog farming days years ago, I guess i just forgot to return them. I don't leave the onions in the crates that long unless they are stacked single. I dry them a couple of days on the concrete before i trim the roots and tops. My plans are to sell at least half of them and keep as many as i can. I had a massive die back on the stalks and had to get them out, there was nothing left to fall over, too much rain maybe.


----------



## Rubberback

alh942 said:


> 1lb. 10 oz is the best I can do, so maybe i can gut the doves for you guy's. This only my 3rd year to grow onions, i didn't have a clue it could be done in SE Texas. I started all of my sets from seeds I bought off the net, it was a breeze to get them started. The bread crates came from my Hog farming days years ago, I guess i just forgot to return them. I don't leave the onions in the crates that long unless they are stacked single. I dry them a couple of days on the concrete before i trim the roots and tops. My plans are to sell at least half of them and keep as many as i can. I had a massive die back on the stalks and had to get them out, there was nothing left to fall over, too much rain maybe.


Thats a nice one congrats.


----------



## Rubberback

chuck leaman said:


> Come up with a contest and I will take care of the prize. How's a dove hunt sound?


Thanks Chuck!! I hope we do biggest tomato. My only problem is my maters aren't doing much yet. Hopefully, they will start. I love big ol slicers. I remember one year I had this monster tomato growing it was still green & a customer came by & wanted a few green maters. I was busy & told him to just pick a few. Yep, he snagged it. PPPPIIIIISSSd me off. Needless to say I don't let people do that anymore. I do let the kids pick veggies if I'm supervising.


----------



## Meadowlark

alh942 said:


> 1lb. 10 oz is the best I can do, so maybe i can gut the doves for you guy's. This only my 3rd year to grow onions.


That's a great onion in anybody's book. Nice going.


----------



## whistech

Alh942, that is quite a crop of onions you have, and beautiful onions at that! Congratulations.


----------



## whistech

Meadowlark, I had a feeling you were going to be the onion champ. That is one big, beautiful onion. My biggest one is still in the garden and should be ready next week, and I will take pictures of it when I pull it, but there's no doubt in my mind that it will come in a lot smaller than yours. Congratulations Sir!


----------



## Meadowlark

Whistech, thank you for the kind words...but I really thought RB would have the biggest onion. Honestly, I had no idea those things were that large. 

You may be surprised at yours, I certainly was surprised by mine.


----------



## Ibtsoom

Best I can do guys. These two weighed the same.


----------



## daryl1979

Ok how do you tell how big your onion is while it is still underground?


----------



## Ibtsoom

daryl1979 said:


> Ok how do you tell how big your onion is while it is still underground?


Most of the onion is exposed..


----------



## daryl1979

Ibtsoom said:


> Most of the onion is exposed..
> View attachment 615864


Thanks man this is our first year for onions. I guess it's a little to soon for ours


----------



## Rubberback

A 2 lb onion is definately a big onion!! I sell my veggies here at the farm & the local farmers market. The guy will have a cow when I tell him three bucks for one onion. How about sixs bucks for a 2 lb tomatoe. LOL


----------



## chumy

my scale broke, i used a basketball for reference. what do i win?


----------



## Ibtsoom

On behalf of WR Ranch .. Got this in an email - he also sends congrats to Rubberback and Meadow on your heavyweights!


----------



## Rubberback

Ibtsoom said:


> On behalf of WR Ranch .. Got this in an email - he also sends congrats to Rubberback and Meadow on your heavyweights!
> 
> View attachment 616084


Good job Ranch. Your now in the 2 lb onion club. Ok, I'm a poor sport Lark. I'm thinking I got a 2lb Red you in. Its hanging in the barn & has been drying out. I still think I have a bigger 1015 out there. If I find it I'll post it. I'm not gonna cheat I was just to busy to weigh them all. I will be honest this year was the biggest I've ever had.


----------



## Meadowlark

Yep, Ranch is in the two pounder club...and I'm not at all surprised. 

Bring it on RB...but 2.7 pounds is a big onion. I'd bet if I had waited for this rain, it would be pushing 3 pounds cause it was still green and growing....but it was time to get them out.


----------



## Rubberback

Meadowlark said:


> Yep, Ranch is in the two pounder club...and I'm not at all surprised.
> 
> Bring it on RB...but 2.7 pounds is a big onion. I'd bet if I had waited for this rain, it would be pushing 3 pounds cause it was still green and growing....but it was time to get them out.


 Yes, your right. Mine were done growing. Ok, the heck with onions. Maters are next.


----------



## StinkBait

Great pics guys.


----------



## drred4

Here are a few


----------



## Danny O

Probably wrong thread, but here are some Reds.


----------



## Blue Polaski

*Best I got*

have each color weighing the same.


----------



## Rubberback

Blue Polaski said:


> have each color weighing the same.


Wow!! Nice red & white. I haven't weighed any 2 pound reds yet. I'll be taking my onions out of the barn tommorrow.


----------



## Mrschasintail

I have a question. What do you do with that many onions? I love onions but 300lbs


----------



## Rubberback

Mrschasintail said:


> I have a question. What do you do with that many onions? I love onions but 300lbs


I sell some & eat the rest.


----------



## mowers99

Largest 3.05 and another one at 3.00. Sorry for the bad pictures a I phone and the sun dose not mix.


----------

